# Feeling lousy with cold during FEt treatment what can I take?



## wobs (May 28, 2007)

Hi
Just done my trigger jab for a natural-ish (!) FET next Friday.
Got a stinking cold & hacking cough & woke up today with coldsores too... 
Don't want to ruin any chances of embie implanting (if it defrosts).  Is it ok to take cough/cold medicine now?  Or will it still be in my system in a weeks time? My hubby thinks it would be better not too, but I reckon it would be better to try to get rid of my cold...
Also used zovirax this morning to try to ward off coldesores, but got there too late...Is that ok too?

Many thanks
Wobs


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Wobs,

Sorry to hear you are feeling poorly   Try paracetamol and glycerin/lemon and honey for the cold/cough and some olbas oil inhalation for the stuffy nose. Personally I'd steer clear of the branded cold remedies. I'm assuming that it's zovirax cream you're using? There's no info on effects of this on fertility so hard to say but very little of it is absorbed and gets into the body so I'm sure it'll be fine.

Hope you feel better soon and all the best for FET    
Maz x


----------



## wobs (May 28, 2007)

Thank you v much!


----------

